# Lightroom CC 2015 2 - Problem import



## looks (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi,

I have just installed the newest update with the new import interface. I have niw the problem that I can't find the Metadata & Copyright option. I am using Win10.I saw A tutorial for MAC and there ist the option Keywords and Metadata, but on Windows Version I can only see only Destination & Advanced. What's going on with the Windows Version or is there somewhere an option to activate this? I hope somebody can help me.

Greetings
Looks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 5, 2015)

Possibly that panel has been hidden. Right-click on either the Destination or Advanced headers, and you should see the option to select "Keywords & Metadata".


----------



## looks (Oct 5, 2015)

on Right-click I have only the Destination & Advanced option to select and nothing like Keywords & Metadata.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 5, 2015)

Very strange, it's there on my own Windows 10 system.

Which language version are you using?


----------



## looks (Oct 5, 2015)

I am using the  german language version


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks. I just switched to the German language version, but no difference, I can still see that panel.

You might consider resetting the Preferences file, to see if that makes a difference. Instructions are here.


----------



## looks (Oct 5, 2015)

Resetting the preferences and also reinstalling Lr makes no difference. that's very strange....


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 5, 2015)

> I have only the Destination & Advanced option to select



So you do not see this ??


----------



## looks (Oct 5, 2015)

I see this here:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 5, 2015)

looks, that's definitely not something you're doing wrong.  If trashing prefs didn't help, can we get you to report it at the Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum please?


----------



## looks (Oct 6, 2015)

After reinstall and reinstall now it works and I can see this features. But don't ask me why it works now, I have no idea. Thanks all for the help.


----------

